# Rest in Peace



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

I will always love my best friend ever RIP Titan 10/08/07-07/28/12


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.  Titan is running happily at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

daviddrena said:


> I will always love my best friend ever RIP Titan 10/08/07-07/28/12


I am so sorry, so young, so sad, it's not fair, my heart to you...

"Goodbye without reason is the most painful one. Love without reason is the most beautiful one"

RIP Titan


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm SO sorry for your loss. It's bad enough when you have to let an elderly one go, but one so young? /hugs


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip:* Titan *


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. 

:rip: Titan


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Not quite five years old yet? Man oh man, that is horrible. I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard enough on your heart to lose an old dog, even worse to lose one so very young.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a tragic loss- I'm very sorry


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh no! What happened :c So young? My prayers go out to you. We are here to support you. Bless you for loving Titan and giving him a wonderful home. He was part of our community too and we miss him dearly as well.


----------



## daviddrena (Dec 25, 2006)

Thank you guys so much it is very hard to lose so young so quick but felt like he has been there my whole life I don't know how else to explain it.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorryn for your loss of your boy Titan. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Run free Titan.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for you loss.
Sheilah


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, gee he was so young


----------

